# Husqvarna zero turn won't charge battery



## JStarr (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a z4824 Husqvarna zero turn mower with a 24 horse v-twin OHV Briggs and Statton motor and it won't charge the battery when it's running. I have been putting it on a charger then running it till it dies. I don't know what part charges the battery or where it is located. Yeah I'm not much of a mechanic. Any help would be much appriciated. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Chances are you have at least a 10 amp setup on your engine as I believe this unit has an electric pto clutch. Model Type and Code numbers from the engine would be helpful. First thing to do is check all the fuses and make sure all are good. Once you post the numbers from the engine, we can help you trouble shoot the alternator and voltage regulator.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know what part charges the battery or where it is located. Yeah I'm not much of a mechanic.[/QUOTE said:


> No offense intended here, but do you have a multimeter and know how to use it?


----------

